# Apprentice Interview Attire



## asjm21 (Apr 16, 2018)

Morning all. So I have my interview with the local Apprenticeship program next week. I am having a little trouble deciding what is the best to wear to the interview. I am 37 and was brought up that you go to an interview dressed to impress. I know this day and age it seems suits are not the norm unless you are going for a upper management position but it is how I was raised. I have seen people say nice jeans and button up shirt to Khakis and tie. I am comfortable with the suit and tie but don't want it to seem like I want an office job because that is definitely not what I am looking for or I wouldn't have gone through the process so far. Any advice?


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

I would go suit and tie especially if you already have a suit but "business casual "is good also ie dress pants or khakis with a dress shirt and tie. 
No jeans, sneakers, flip flops or other extremely casual attire. Dark jeans may look nicer than faded jeans but they are still jeans. 
I am not exactly a suit and tie guy in fact I seldom dress up at all( jeans and shoes with a sweater or nice shirt is my version of dressing up lol) but like you I was raised in i guess what is now deemed old school manner and was taught to dress for the occasion


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Some guys on here would say to dress like you are ready to work right now. Myself I prefer clean jeans and a polo style golf shirt as I never take someone serious who is wearing a tie.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The standard wisdom over the years, when people have asked this question, is to dress one notch better than the person performing the job would ordinarily dress. If the normal attire is jeans and a t-shirt, you wear khaki's or dark jeans and a polo shirt. If the standard dress is khaki's and a polo shirt, you wear a suit. This advice probably doesn't apply in Hawaii, where anything other than naked is probably ok. :wink:

It's a balancing act. You don't want to show up in rough jeans, gym shoes, and a t-shirt. You'll look like a slob. You also might not want to wear a suit and potentially be labeled as "soft" and thought of as not cutout for the day to day labor grind. 

And for God's sake, make sure you clothes fit. If your pants have belt loops, that's a clue that you need a belt. If your shirt looks like it belongs to a linebacker and it hanging all over you and if your pants are sagging around your butt and your hems are dragging on the floor, you probably need to pick a different pair. Avoid cologne and other scents. Shower, teeth brushed and deodorant is all you need. Scents drive people bananas, and few people who wear cologne realize how potently they put it on. This isn't your time for fashion statements or to look like you're going to the club. The goal is to look like a perfectly generic human being, worthy of being hired for a good job.


----------

